# spray foam & pre hung exterior door problem



## tiki16 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello I just installed a pre hung exterior door. I used low expansion spray foam from a can to fill gaps all around the door jam and brick rough opening. 2 hours later and the door won't open. How can I take the pressure from the spray foam off. I was going to use a knife to cut some away on the side where the door knob is. Any suggestions appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

tiki16 said:


> Hello I just installed a pre hung exterior door. I used low expansion spray foam from a can to fill gaps all around the door jam and brick rough opening. 2 hours later and the door won't open. How can I take the pressure from the spray foam off. I was going to use a knife to cut some away on the side where the door knob is. Any suggestions appreciated.
> thanks


Funny stuff, not to you maybe, but to many of us that know better than to use expanding foam in such applications.

Use an old-fashion hand saw or key hole saw and work your way into the foam and saw away a channel. This should release the pressure and take the strain off. See what happens after that.

NEXT TIME use a NON-EXPANDING foam.


----------



## tiki16 (Oct 3, 2010)

ya real funny! you've got a weird sense of humour there bud.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

tiki16 said:


> ya real funny! you've got a weird sense of humour there bud.


I know, sorry about that! 
I have seen this done so many times...
You should see peoples reaction when they use foam under their new garden tubs and the foam lifts the tub off of the floor and out of the deck six inches. And that's tubs that had water in them at the time. Fixin' that mess is a real bummer.

The good thing is what you have is fixable without too much effort.
Carry on!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How tight is it?
Just replacing the latch plate screws with 2-1/2 screws could be enough to pull it in if it's a small amount.
I use low expanding foam all the time on windows and doors.
The trick is not to use to much, and wait until it has time to expand before adding the casing.


----------



## tiki16 (Oct 3, 2010)

I used the low expanding, inch or less gap, but I must have used to much. I went down the jamb with a saw a few times and the door closes now but it is still tight. I haven't even put any screws in yet. It is a brick rough opening so i guess i'll have to use the tapcon screws?


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

tiki16 said:


> I used the low expanding, inch or less gap, but I must have used to much. I went down the jamb with a saw a few times and the door closes now but it is still tight. I haven't even put any screws in yet. It is a brick rough opening so i guess i'll have to use the tapcon screws?


where the frame is is not brick just the outer wall is. you should have wood in line with hinges/ strike plates etc... use long screws to go in all three hinges and in the strike plate where the door latches. I insulate doors with batt insulation cut to fit and pushed in loosely.


----------



## mnocella (Aug 23, 2014)

It's ok it happens. I have seen this happen plenty of times before. In the future dont use the expanding foam. But it is common no biggie. Long Island Doors


----------

